
App Developers: have you heard of ObjectBox already? - greenrobot_de
It&#x27;s a new mobile database; it works with objects and is optimized for performance. We only released it (beta) and appreciate any thoughts on our project: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;greenrobot.org&#x2F;announcement&#x2F;introducing-objectbox-beta&#x2F;
======
isuckatcoding
What makes your product different from Realm? They definitely seem to have a
pretty big headstart (unless you're targeting a very specific market
exclusivre from them)

Please do a benchmark against SQLite, Realm as well.

